# New BH/VT



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy vom haus Fleming earned his BH/VT today under Judge AL Govednik at the Mid Central Regionals. I could not be happier with his performance on a new field. Super critique. We did beat the downpour but we were very well prepared. Now on to our IGP1.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Great job, both of you! Anything that gorgeous hunk can't do?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

That’s awesome!!! Congratulations. All that hard work you two have put in is starting to pay off. I say starting because I’m sure there is more in store.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Great job, both of you! Anything that gorgeous hunk can't do?


Thank you. So far Ozzy has done everything I ask of him. He just loves to work but most of all the bond we have is incredible.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> That’s awesome!!! Congratulations. All that hard work you two have put in is starting to pay off. I say starting because I’m sure there is more in store.


Thank you. Yes, we are just beginning our journey. When they say it takes a village it truly does. Ozzy is an amazing dog. I have not trialed a dog in 10yrs. He relaxes me and the trust and bond we have makes it so much fun. At the end of each day good or bad I get to take him home and could not be more proud to have him by my side.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Congrats, what a beautiful example of a GSD


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WNGD said:


> Congrats, what a beautiful example of a GSD


Thank you. He is exactly what the GSD stands for.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

He looks so happy and proud of himself! Makes me smile


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Congrats! Ozzie is the ULTIMATE GSD exactly what a shepherd should be


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Shadow Shep said:


> Congratulations to the both of you!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

EgansMom said:


> He looks so happy and proud of himself! Makes me smile


Thank you. He loves the camera.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Congrats! Ozzie is the ULTIMATE GSD exactly what a shepherd should be


Thank you. I could not agree more.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thank you. He loves the camera.


I think it’s the camera that loves him. I love following your journey together here.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you. I love sharing our journeys. At 2 1/2 we have many more journeys to share.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations! Enjoy the well deserved post-trial high, nothing compares to a partnership with a wonderful dog.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WIBackpacker said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy the well deserved post-trial high, nothing compares to a partnership with a wonderful dog.


Exactly.....he brings more joy then any title he has earned. We both mesh well perfectly.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> .he brings more joy then any title he has earned


The true sign of a great dog.


----------

